# leftover Tyvek ??



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

anyone have some leftover Tyvek (or similar) housewrap ?

I need some, but not enough to justify buying a whole roll


mahalo


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I wish I had some, but I don't. I don't know how much you need, but you can buy it by the foot here. $2 a lineal foot (it's 9' wide)

http://www.antigravitygear.com/tyvek-ground-cloth-by-the-foot.html

John


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

ive got a roll 9' x 110' left over from my house job. its not tyvek, its the lowes brand of wrap. i'm close to the Z-bridge zilwaukee.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

fiji...i guess you dont need any tyvek any more ??


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

just got back from a work trip to AZ

how much for your leftover roll ?


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

70.00 bucks....im outa here for 4 days fishin.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'm in no hurry. Its for a winter project anyway,


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

fiji.. looks like your a bit of a distance from saginaw county. let me know if you still want it for your winter project.


----------

